# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Nhiệt Đồng Tâm cần tuyển 3 kỹ sư cơ khí chế tạo

## sanbatcuop

Chào các bác!
Công ty em đang có nhu cầu cần tuyển 3 kỹ sư cơ khí chế tạo trình độ ĐH chính quy, 2-3 năm kinh nghiệm. 1 kỹ sư nhiệt lạnh yêu cầu tương tự nhé. Lưởng thưởng tốt, công việc ổn định, mọi chế độ đầy đủ. bác nào có nhu cầu hoặc quen biết ai giới thiệu dùm em nhé. alo em theo số 0933117477 (Việt). Cảm ơn và mong tin của các bác!

----------

